# SQL



## siroFranz (5. Mrz 2007)

kennt jm. net gute Seite auf der ER-Modelle gut erklärt werden.
Habe gerade so eine Datenbank und soll die Verbindungen und Beziehungen darstellen damit.

Gruß


----------



## Tobias (5. Mrz 2007)

Reicht das nicht? http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Entity-Relationship-Modell

mpg
Tobias


----------



## siroFranz (5. Mrz 2007)

ne bräuchte da schon etwas komplexeres mit Beispielen etc.
Ein bisschen was davon versteh ich ja schon, aber wikipedia  ???:L  ???:L 
naja was soll man zu der seite noch sagen :?:


----------



## EOB (13. Apr 2007)

also die wiki ist schon eine sehr gute sammlung von wissen. was genau verstehst du denn nicht? such doch mal bei google, da kommt ein haufen zum er-modell.

grüße


----------

